

Choosing a Programming Language - dade
http://blog.activelylazy.co.uk/2013/04/09/choosing-a-programming-language/

======
ubersoldat2k7
You make a good point at the big importance of choosing the right tool for the
job at hand, and that's the people. Also, I think that if you want great
programmers in not-so-popular languages, you'll have to pay big time for them,
because usually, this people have many more years of experience.

